# Smoothie Recipes



## stefania905 (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone know off the top of their head any good ones?

i just bought a smoothie machine....i love appliances hahah im so corny.

i already experimented with the alcoholic recipes lol


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 15, 2007)

ummm...for a basic strawberry/banana smoothie, i put like 5 ice cubes in the bottom of a blender (i wonder if this is the same thing ur using?), add about 5-6 strawberries, hulled and halved, 1 small container of vanilla yogurt, and a banana cut up, with a splash or two or milk and then u just blend it for like 10 seconds...
some people add supplements and stuff, but i just make this when i'm in a hurry and can't prepare stuff that would take me more than 5 minutes
hth!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 15, 2007)

buy a book its very useful
the only one i can be bothered to make at the moment is frozen mango and orange its nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heh forgot to add how to make it lol
basically i buy a bag of frozen mango pieces add about 10 to the machine and top up with some orange and blitz the mixture should be slushy like not watery


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 15, 2007)

My breakfast shake usually consists of:

- 2-3 Big Tbsp of Yogurt (For each serving... so if you're making this for two people then 4-6 spoonfulls)
- 2 cups of Fresh fruit mixed (what ever is in season... strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, apples, peaches, pineapple, mango)
- 1 cup of frozen berries (I love adding blueberries because they're so good for you)
- 1/2 cup of OJ or AJ
- I usually then add in some protein powder cause I don't eat enough protein.

Some of my favourite combos are peach, pineapple, blueberry; pineapple, mango, raspberry; strawberry, banana, raspberry. 

If you have a lot fresh berries in season (like during the summer) you can take out the frozen berries, and the yogurt and use ice cubes and frozen yogurt or ice cream. In the winter you might need to add more juice to make the smoothie more liquidy.

The best way to find something you like it to experiment. Pick fruits you like and combine them in new and interesting combonations. My final tip would be to skin most of your fruits (apples, peaches, pears) because they can make the texture of you smoothie weird and gritty feeling.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 15, 2007)

THANKS GUYS!!

im printing these out then going shopping for ingredients!


----------



## Femme (Jun 17, 2007)

Oohhh oohh okay heres a recipe on making "ice cream".

It's not really ice cream, but healthy for you and as good as itt gets!

Freeze your favorite fruit in the freezer (make sure its covered with tupperware or something.)  And make sure you cut it into small pieces.  they dont have to be extra small but whatever works.  Freeze for about 3-5 hours.  Afterwords, take it out and let it warm a bit for 5-10 minutes.  Then put all of it in the blender, add 1 tsp vanilla extract, and like 2 tablespoons orange juice or FF milk to give some texture. ( I prefer oj), and blend! it'll take a whilee to blend if your chunks of fruit are big, so thats why i said small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after, you can pour it in an ice cream cone or bowl and eat it!.. Or you can freeze it for a bit to have it become exactly like ice cream. dont overfreeze it though, 20 minutes should be about right, depending on your portion.

its not a smoothie but i loooooveee it.  its amazing with banana, strawberries, kiwi or mango.  sometimes i mix my bananas with cocoa mix to get a chocolate banana ice cream.


----------



## Tyester (Jun 18, 2007)

My breakfast/pre-bed blend:

2 cups milk(I use whole)
1 cup raw oatmeal
2 tsp natural peanut butter 
4 tbsp sugar-free chocolate syrup
1 scoop ON Whey protien(chocolate of course)
1 sc Creaform(creatine monohydrate, 5g)
2 tabs ON Amino 2222 (bcaa's)

Everytime I try adding ice, I end up with about 5 cups of shake to drink. Only to find out after drinking half it, it's all air bubbles n such.


----------



## majacat (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey i have a super recipe.
5 ice cubes
a handfull frozen strawberries
½ banana
1 slice pineappel
1 cup of pineappel juice
Mix it all smooth in the blender.
Yummy


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 20, 2007)

Low fat vanilla yogurt
Bananas
Blueberries
A splash of milk
Insert sports supplement here if desired
Ice


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 5, 2007)

i seen this on a programme and have just made it and its yum its really creamy.

2 frozen bananas (well the ones i used were 'chilled' lol i couldn't wait)
1 heaped tablespoon of greek yogurt
2 heaped tablespoons of maple syrup
250ml of milk

and blitz


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

Any kind of berries (strawberry, raspberry, blackberry, etc)
1 ripe banana
splash of orange juice
vanilla yogurt
splash of milk
cinnamon
honey

Blend & enjoy!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 13, 2007)

this is my absolutely favourite smoothie and i always have it after my workout with some protein in it.
what i do is during the fruit season i'll buy a whole bunch, wash and cut and i'll freeze them.
strawberries
banana
pineapple
1table spoon of ground flax seed
and almond milk
optional vanilla protein whey powd 
i still haven't mastered the measurement for one person because i'm the only one in the house who drinks them... but all the fruits are equal parts


----------



## spartan_shades (Jul 19, 2007)

where can you get ground flax seeds? That smoothie looks really good!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 19, 2007)

I grind my own, I'm not sure if that's what the poster above does. But I just buy the seeds and then ground them in an electric coffee grinder (it's not used for coffee).


----------



## sietekina (Jul 23, 2007)

My favorite is to add some frozen raspberries with some chocolate milk or chocolate soymilk...tastes wonderful!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 25, 2007)

i have a smoothie for breakfast everyday.  i pack it full of nutrients (some of them sound "weird" but you can't even taste them in my smoothie!)

mango/papaya smoothie:
frozen mangoes (no ice then)
papaya juice (look for natural sugar or no added sugars)
organic whole milk yogurt (plain or orange flavored)


pomegranate/mixed berry smoothie:
frozen mixed berries
pomegranate juice (again, look for low sugar content)
organic whole milk yogurt (strawberry)

the nutrients i add:
whey protein powder
udo's choice wholesome fastfood (source fibers with added whole food concentrates, essential fats, phytonutrients, greens and digestive enzymes)
udo's choice oil blend ("healthy" fats - our bodies need them!)


----------



## jennzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spartan_shades* 

 
_where can you get ground flax seeds? That smoothie looks really good!_

 
fresh flax seed is the greatest so i grind it every week. i'll hit up a health food groceries once a month to buy a bag of flax seeds for like $2 (i go to school in one city and but come home to a bigger city so its easier to do my health shopping when i'm home and lug it back to school) then get a cheap coffee grinder and grind grind grind! it smells sooo yummy!!! and the best part is u can put it in all your foods! i always sneak it into food when i cook and my housemates don't even know that in fact they're eating soemthing healthy


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Yum, thanks for the recipes ladies.


----------

